# Lunch



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Just curious what you do for lunch during the work week. Do you have a favorite place that you go to everyday? Do you brown bag it? Do you go home? Do you order take out to the office?

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

For the most part, someone from the kitchen brings me my lunch and I eat at my desk. About once a week I will have a lunch function to attend.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Brown bag


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I usually bring left overs to the office but occasionally I need a break and go to a little diner down the street. I cannot eat there often because everything is covered in gravy and fried. Typical southern food.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I generally go home for lunch. ( short commute)


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I usually bring my lunch, but today we went out for Vietnamese food.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I almost always bring my lunch. I generally bring in some of those bagged salads and eat salad for lunch.

The other thing we do at my office is that we generally eat lunch together, which has contributed greatly to the feelings of unity and teamwork that we have, and I encourage that.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I work in a big corporation's headquarter, so we have a big cafeteria in the basement. I buy stuff from there and eat @ my desk (so I can eat while reading AAAC/T/I). I had Mogolian BBQ yesterday and Pad Thai today. Reasonably priced. The best part is you can ask for recipes.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I pack it in everyday. I try to eat fairly healthy, but its just too difficult with restaurant food every lunch. Additionally, packing a lunch allows me to snack on it throughout the day, rather than just having one big lunch. 

Of course, if a boss invites me out, I gladly go along.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I am not usually in the office so I will tend to go out to a local eatery.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

No one indulges in the three martini lunch anymore? And yet we still consider ourselves gentlemen - for shame, for shame!

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> No one indulges in the three martini lunch anymore? And yet we still consider ourselves gentlemen - for shame, for shame!
> 
> Karl


Once in a great while. Makes the afternoon fly by!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> No one indulges in the three martini lunch anymore? And yet we still consider ourselves gentlemen - for shame, for shame!
> 
> Karl


I sometimes have a two margarita lunch.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Out to a local restaurant..

Nothing is every week, but a few are close:
Panahar on Buford Hwy (only Bangladeshi in town)
Top Spice, Ansley (Thai-Malaysian)

Today was soup+salad @Longhorn


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I keep frozen meals and stuff like that in the refrigerator at work and usually eat something like that for about 20 minutes and try to walk for 30 to 40 minutes.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Chipotle, Thai, or Indian if I have time to leave, otherwise I'll just order pizza or grab a snack in the cafeteria...


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I usually go out to lunch, becauae I hate to brown-bag. I'm fortunate enough to work within a few blocks of an decent array of local eatries some of which are pretty affordable. Like this one.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Lunch!! Lunch!!
and I quote "Lunch is for wimps"


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

StevenRocks said:


> I usually go out to lunch, becauae I hate to brown-bag. I'm fortunate enough to work within a few blocks of an decent array of local eatries some of which are pretty affordable. Like this one.


I haven't thought of that place in years. Went there from time to time for late night chili. What is the name of that burger with the egg?


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I almost always bring my lunch, and eat at my desk. On Fridays I eat lunch with the two other members of my tream. At least once a month I meet a friend at a local cigar shop for a lunchtime smoke.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> No one indulges in the three martini lunch anymore? And yet we still consider ourselves gentlemen - for shame, for shame!
> 
> Karl


It used to be the three vodka gimlet lunch for me...Ahh, those were the days.

Now its a brown bag, actually its a blue insulated bag but the ideas there.
Just a sandwich and three pieces of fruit.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

A jute bag, actually, most days. 

Occasionally lunch out, but try to minimize it due to ever-expanding waistline ...


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I am on the road, have a good solid breakfast and generally do not get hungry till afternoon, later in the afternoon. Since I am usually doing staff meetings during lunch, paying for their lunch I cannot partake as talking, presenting with food in one's mouth is not professional or a comfortable thing for me to do...so if I get hungry I may stop when I can, get some tea more often, if a Whole Foods is nearby I go there. I am a sucker for Tia or Indian. If I am not in NYC there is no appeal for Pizza. I do carry energy bars in the car just in case.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Once in a while I brown bag my lunch and some days I head off to by a slice of pizza for myself.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Cleveland Brown said:


> I haven't thought of that place in years. Went there from time to time for late night chili. What is the name of that burger with the egg?


It's a Cheesy Western


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today for lunch I had a ham and cheese sandwich with a small cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't know we had a Lunch thread. Okay, I will keep my eyes open for potential contributions.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I didn't know we had a Lunch thread. Okay, I will keep my eyes open for potential contributions.


This thread was from almost 15 years ago, I just dug it up yesterday.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> This thread was from almost 15 years ago, I just dug it up yesterday.


Initiative is what makes for a successful mining operation. Did you put American, Cheddar, Pepper Jack or Swiss cheese, or perhaps all four, on that ham sandwich?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Extra sharp cheddar, here, or a selection of European flavors.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Inspired by Howard, I had a ham and Swiss on a kaiser roll with one side spread with Dijon and one side spread with Duke's mayonnaise, sliced tomato, and pepperoncini. It was served with coleslaw and an Arnold Palmer. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Initiative is what makes for a successful mining operation. Did you put American, Cheddar, Pepper Jack or Swiss cheese, or perhaps all four, on that ham sandwich?


It was Swiss but sometimes it gets boring, I need to try different cheeses for my sandwich, What's a good cheese you recommend?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> It was Swiss but sometimes it gets boring, I need to try different cheeses for my sandwich, What's a good cheese you recommend?


My choices are mostly Swiss and on a less frequent basis, Aged Cheddar, but then our grand kids seem to really like Jalapeno Pepper Jack cheese on their sandwiches. Good luck in your hunt for cheese choice options!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys there are so _many_ cheeses! Howard, try some Port Salut on your ham. It can be addictive.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Bad cup of coffee and worse double chocolate muffin that resulted in bad case of heart burn.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> My choices are mostly Swiss and on a less frequent basis, Aged Cheddar, but then our grand kids seem to really Jalapeno Pepper Jack cheese on their sandwiches. Good luck in your hunt for cheese choice options!


I'll have to look for other cheeses to buy.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Guys there are so _many_ cheeses! Howard, try some Port Salut on your ham. It can be addictive.


I'll look into that Sarge.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Bad cup of coffee and worse double chocolate muffin that resulted in bad case of heart burn.


Are you OK?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63827


For some odd reason your "club" left me pining for a Monte Cristo sandwich...you know, a deep fried ham and cheese with the red current jelly dripping out of it. I can't even remember the last time I enjoyed one of those.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> For some odd reason your "club" left me pining for a Monte Cristo sandwich...you know, a deep fried ham and cheese with the red current jelly dripping out of it. I can't even remember the last time I enjoyed one of those.


That is going back a long way. I haven't even thought of having a Monte Cristo since the 70's. I do admit, they are mighty tasty.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> Are you OK?


Dear wife hasn't told me otherwise, although she was not speaking to me last evening! Seems she cannot use a vegetable slicer and chat with me at the same time (she nicked her finger, but was OK except for a few blood spots on the fried spuds).


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> For some odd reason your "club" left me pining for a Monte Cristo sandwich...you know, a deep fried ham and cheese with the red current jelly dripping out of it. I can't even remember the last time I enjoyed one of those.


Ah, in ToftTrees, just outside of State College, there is an excellent restaurant, known as "American Ale House". They have superb breakfasts on weekends, and a few weeks ago, DW feasted on a Monte Cristo, while I have top notch Eggs Benedict and youngest had Duck, with duck eggs, sunny side up (very rich flavor!).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> I'll have to look for other cheeses to buy.


Or go cheeseless. One of my favorite sandwiches is a jambon beurre (ham butter), probably the official sandwich of Paris. Butter a thin, fresh baguette, a ficelle (really skinny baguette) if you can find one, butter it with salted European butter, and top with very thinly sliced ham. Nothing else. Make two. You'll want seconds.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^

Baguette's are ubiquitous. But if there is a local source for the thin crusty French style, (ficelle) then I don't want to know about it,....


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Big T said:


> Ah, in ToftTrees, just outside of State College, there is an excellent restaurant, known as "American Ale House". They have superb breakfasts on weekends, and a few weeks ago, DW feasted on a Monte Cristo, while I have top notch Eggs Benedict and youngest had Duck, with duck eggs, sunny side up (very rich flavor!).


We are hoping to make it back to Pennsylvania during this next year and if we do, Toft Trees American Ale House will be on our list of places to eat well! I wonder if they are tied in any way to the Miller Ale House chain down here in Florida? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> We are hoping to make it back to Pennsylvania during this next year and if we do, Toft Trees American Ale House will be on our list of places to eat well! I wonder if they are tied in any way to the Miller Ale House chain down here in Florida? :icon_scratch:


Don't believe so, small SC group of places, with the others called Champs (sports bar theme). I believe they have another in town, but I don't recall the name.

you will be surprised at how the downtown has changed (high rises everywhere!).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> For some odd reason your "club" left me pining for a Monte Cristo sandwich...you know, a deep fried ham and cheese with the red current jelly dripping out of it. I can't even remember the last time I enjoyed one of those.


Now that sounds good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Or go cheeseless. One of my favorite sandwiches is a jambon beurre (ham butter), probably the official sandwich of Paris. Butter a thin, fresh baguette, a ficelle (really skinny baguette) if you can find one, butter it with salted European butter, and top with very thinly sliced ham. Nothing else. Make two. You'll want seconds.


I'd rather not, a ham sandwich sounds naked without cheese a bit of mustard or mayo.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

For lunch with my friend we went to this small tavern and I had a delicious plate of Garlic and Parmesan wings.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm working my way through leftovers in the fridge. I think I will have to take the vat of minestrone and parcel it out into freezer packets otherwise it may get moldy before I get to the bottom. Fortunately the poodle thinks it is wonderful stuff on kibble.

So my lunches can be rather mundane. Today I had cottage cheese and tomatoes. 

I do have a mini-rice cooker coming. Dinner? I am contemplating making _Rotkohl_ and serving it with baby potatoes and a pork schnitzel. First I should pre-cook the potatoes. Perhaps I shall.


----------



## Kennna (24 d ago)

I have a favorite place around the corner and I never go for a junk snack.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

peanut butter and jelly sandwich


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Stuffed, hot banana peppers in garlic/olive oil.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not fair that Bakeries do not have to put nutritional info on their boxes of fun stuff. Ube tort? Stupid Glucose was 123 after this afternoon treat.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tossing leftover minestrone into a blender and whizzing it into a soup as thick as gravy is a very satisfying lunch when the weather outside is frightful. It could become habit forming.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> Tossing leftover minestrone into a blender and whizzing it into a soup as thick as gravy is a very satisfying lunch when the weather outside is frightful. It could become habit forming.


Minestrone, pasta fagioli or lentil? I’ve got that once a year longing for lentil!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Big T said:


> Minestrone, pasta fagioli or lentil? I’ve got that once a year longing for lentil!


I love lentils and haven't cooked any in far too long. I need to break out some sweet Italian sausage and make up a batch after I finish the l'over chili colorado and the minestrone.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ham sandwich.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Howard said:


> ham sandwich.


Hope you had it on deli rye, slice of swiss and your favorite mustard, Howard!

Merry Christmas!

And very Merry Christmas to all here on Ask Andy! Please be as nice through 2023 as we are to each other at Christmas!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Today will be cold pot roast and pickles on Rye Crisp, Norway's greatest contribution to civilization.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

Daughter #3 made us toasted cheese on sourdough. Cheese was a combo of cream cheese and sharp cheddar. Paired with tomato bisque.

Lasagna is being prepped for later.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big T said:


> Hope you had it on deli rye, slice of swiss and your favorite mustard, Howard!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> And very Merry Christmas to all here on Ask Andy! Please be as nice through 2023 as we are to each other at Christmas!


T, I don't have time at night to make a big sandwich for work, I had 2 slices of bread, slapped on some ham with some mayo and called it a sandwich.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Panettone today fried like French Toast for lunch.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

ran23 said:


> Panettone today fried like French Toast for lunch.


I like the idea! Panettone always seems really dry to me and making it into French Toast would cure that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> I like the idea! Panettone always seems really dry to me and making it into French Toast would cure that.


Isn't that a cake? I must be thinking of something else.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

peanut butter jelly.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Howard said:


> Isn't that a cake? I must be thinking of something else.


It a cake but whenever I come across it, it's always dry. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> It a cake but whenever I come across it, it's always dry. I'm not a fan.


I might look into buying that, Our Family needs their snacks or munchies once in a while, you can never run out of snacks, you never know when you might need them.


----------



## Melanie222 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm on a buckwheat diet now, so today I have a bowl of buckwheat with zucchini and spinach for lunch. This is the 3rd day out of 7  I know some people doubt it is good, but I read about this diet plan here https://betterme.world/articles/the-gоod-and-bad-of-a-buckwheat-diet/ and decided to give it a try. Well, I'll see whether it works soon.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Buckwheat is very nutritious and when you make sourdough pancakes with it, it's heavenly. As porridge? I dunno.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh how I miss Buckwheat Noodles/ Soba.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

ran23 said:


> Oh how I miss Buckwheat Noodles/ Soba.


Stationed in Korea, were you? I was there for several exercises back when I was a junior NCO and one more as a Sr. I really like Korea and would love to take a foodie tour of the whole country. Kimchi really got to me one winter when the ROK invited us to share their hot breakfasts instead of miserable MRE's. When there's half a meter of snow on the ground and you're spending nights in an unheated tent, soup, rice, kimchi and little salt fish make a really attractive start to the day.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ham sandwich with mayo.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

grilled ham and cheese


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Finished the Panettone.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ham and some maple syrup on my sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sick. All I've eaten today is a bowl of Cream of Wheat.


----------

